# Show Walls Perpendicular



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 30, 2012)

Example of how the code worked in residential fire separation between a 2 family dwelling and adjacent property.

















Heat went up the soffit and melted the plastic gable vent at the opposite end, no other heat damage in the attic.











Francis


----------

